# Self-Charging EV Completed



## alexrr60 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to present to you my EV innovation and request a couple of minutes of your time.

Please view @ www.nuevaera.com

Please send me a feedback or any suggestion you may have.

Thank you in advance for your help.
Alexander Robles


----------

